# Grand Rapids Fishing Show



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Anyone plan on attending the Grand Rapids Fishing Show? March 16th - 19th at De Vos Place.

I plan on running out there on Saturday with hopes of picking up a Grandt rod and some other goodies.

Chris


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

I'll be going, not planning on buying anything, but I always like looking for new places to fish. I'll be bringing my daughter with me, because I know she'll love the big fish tank.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

I'll be there Fri, Sat, and Sun with the Taxidermists.


----------



## silversides (Aug 16, 2002)

Rupestris,
Are you talking about Brandt rods? If so, I have an 11'6 that he tied up, and its a sweet noodle. Very good looking rods, and they have a sweet warranty to boot.
Ben


----------

